# Linux erst Anwender fragen



## Jan565 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mich dazu entschlossen mal Ubuntu bei mir auf dem 2. Rechner zu Installieren, um es einfach mal zu testen wie es ist und läuft. Vielleicht auch mal das Zocken darauf aus zu Probleme.

Erst mal die Frage, was gibt es so für empfehlenswerte Programme die man sich zulegen sollte? Wiedergabe Programme, Brennprogramme, Bildbearbeitung und solche sachen. Aber bitte alles Kostenlose Versionen.

Dann, wie man am Besten viele Spiele darauf zum laufen bekommt. Ich habe schon viel von wine gehört, kann damit aber nicht anfangen, da ich wie schon gesagt, ich noch NIE eine Linux Version auf dem PC hatte. 

Was gibt es denn sonst noch so für dinge die man wissen sollte oder brauch für das OS?


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2011)

VLC als Videoplayer
GIMP Bildbearbeitung

Mit WINE kann man Windowsanwedungen nutzen wobei WINE kein Emulator ist. Benutzt habe ich ws auch nicht.

Den Rest findest du in der Paketverwaltung von Ububtu, dort gibt es verschiedene Bereiche. 

Hier ist mal eine Liste mit Spielen.

Ansonsten einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## Joel-92 (14. Oktober 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Erst mal die Frage, was gibt es so für empfehlenswerte Programme die man sich zulegen sollte? Wiedergabe Programme, Brennprogramme, Bildbearbeitung und solche sachen. Aber bitte alles Kostenlose Versionen.



Programme installieren geht unter Linux nicht so einfach, wie unter Windows. 

Es gibt folgende Programme für Linux, kannst auch einfach mal googeln, was es sonst noch so gibt:

Browser: Firefox, Google Chrome, Opera
E-Mail: Thunderbird
Wiedergabe: Flash Player, VLC Media Player
Office: OpenOffice, Adobe Reader
Bildbearbeitung: Gimp
Sonstiges: Google Earth 

Zocken wird schwer, weil es nur wenige Spiele gibt, die Linux kompatibel sind.


----------



## Jan565 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe es schon gemerkt das es schwerer ist, auf jeden Fall eine ganz andere Welt als Windows. Aber naja jeder fing mal an. 

Als erstes habe ich mir jetzt mal Wine 1.2.3 gedownloadet, aber wie Installiert man es? Ich habe dort keine "exe" gefunden oder sowas.

vlc und so werde ich danach mal Ausprobieren. 

Zum Zocken, ich habe mal gehört das man schon sehr viel zum laufen bekommt, allerdings immer über Umwege. Wie bekomme ich denn zum Beispiel Steam und CSS zum laufen, wenn das schon mal geht währe ich schon viel weiter. 

Es ist an sich viel übersichtlicher, aber sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

Aja, Installiert ist das neue Ubuntu 11.10.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2011)

Entweder über die Konsole oder über die Paketverwaltung bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Unter Linux gibt es keine .exe, die gibt es nur unter Windows

Hier gibt es ein Buch darüber: Linux
Für den Rest schau dir http://ubuntuusers.de um, sollte alles dort stehen auch zu Steam


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch Linux-Anfänger und rate dir, dich mit dem Terminal vertraut zu machen, hier habe ich das gröbste gelernt: Linux Terminal : Ein paar Grundlagen (Deutsch | german) - YouTube


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ezio (14. Oktober 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Als erstes habe ich mir jetzt mal Wine 1.2.3 gedownloadet, aber wie Installiert man es? Ich habe dort keine "exe" gefunden oder sowas.


Terminal -> sudo apt-get install wine -> fertig.


----------



## Jan565 (14. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Entweder über die Konsole oder über die Paketverwaltung bin mir aber nicht sicher.
> 
> Unter Linux gibt es keine .exe, die gibt es nur unter Windows
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Links vielleicht helfen die etwas. Mit "exe" meinte ich eigentlich Icons die das Programm starten zur Installation


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Oktober 2011)

Software installierst du dir unter Ubuntu am besten erst mal mit dem Ubuntu Software Center (ist bereits vorinstalliert). Das ist eine grafische Oberfläche für die Paketverwaltung, das System mit dem die meisten Linuxdistributionen ihre Software und Updates verwalten (ähnlich dem Apple AppStore). Wenn du dich dann mit der Paketverwaltung mehr auseinandersetzten willst, dann such mal nach "apt-get", und "dpkg".

Eine gute Anlaufstelle für Ubuntunutzer ist das Wiki von Ubuntuusers.de

Die wichtigste Software (Medienplayer, Officesuite, ...) ist bereits vorinstalliert. So selten wie möglich solltest du aber Software manuell installieren, da diese nicht automatisch auf dem neuesten Stand gehalten werden. Wenn du das dann doch machen willst: entweder den Quellcode herunterladen und (meistens!) "./configure", "make" und "sudo make install" in der Kommandozeile im jeweiligen Ordner ausführen oder dir eine .deb Datei laden (.deb Dateien sind die setup.exe Dateien aus Windows )

Speziell was Wine angeht: einfach im Softwarecenter nach wine suchen oder in der Kommandozeile "apt-get install wine" eingeben. Ich empfehle dir aber, lieber "PlayOnLinux" zu installieren. Das nimmt dir bei vielen Programmen die Arbeit ab, indem nötige Einstellungen, Patches, etc. automatisiert werden. Nähere Informationen findest du hier. Du musst dir aber bewusst sein, dass eher schelcht funktioniert und Spiele deutlich langsamer laufen, da die DirectX Befehle erst in OpenGL Befehle konvertiert werden müssen.

Wenn du wissen willst, wie gut Windowssoftware unter Wine funktioniert oder du kein POL verwenden willst/kein passendes Script verfügbar ist und evtl. ein Howto brauchst, gehst du am besten auf appdb.winehq.org


----------



## derP4computer (14. Oktober 2011)

> ich habe mich dazu entschlossen mal Ubuntu bei mir auf dem 2. Rechner zu  Installieren, um es einfach mal zu testen wie es ist und läuft.  Vielleicht auch mal das Zocken darauf aus zu Probleme.


Wie ist denn eigentlich deine Internetverbindung?
LAN oder WLAN?


> Wiedergabe Programme


Firefox, Banshee, und viele andere mehr sind doch schon dabei.


----------



## Jan565 (14. Oktober 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Wie ist denn eigentlich deine Internetverbindung?
> LAN oder WLAN?


 
Ich benutze nur Kabel Verbindungen. Habe DSL3000.

Ich sehe schon, wird alles wohl komplizierter als gedacht. Wenn ich es erst mal raus habe, dann sollte es auch gehen


----------



## blackout24 (14. Oktober 2011)

Alles was du bei Windows dir zusammen suchen musst ist bei Distribution wie Ubuntu schon dabei.
Nach der Installation ist es schon fertig für den Alltagsgebrauch (Surfen, Email, Office, Scannen, Fotos etc.) 

Software installieren unter Linux ist sogar wesentlich einfacher als unter Windows. Im Software Center auf nen Knopf drücken und fertig. Bei Windows musst du dir irgendwo ein installer runterladen der dir die Platte zumüllen tausend Lizensen bestätigen Pfad aussuchen 30x OK drücken.

Selbst wenn du mal was nicht im Software Center findest (was sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich ist) z.B. Skype guckst du das du dir die *.deb Datei runterlädst. Da doppelklick drauf Software Center öffnet sich einmal auf Install klicken und zurück lehnen.


----------



## Jimini (14. Oktober 2011)

Wie schon geschrieben, installierst du Software am besten über die Softwareverwaltung oder mittels apt im Terminal. Dass man Software herunterladen und von Hand installieren muss, kommt extrem selten vor - ich habe das in den letzten 5 Jahren vielleicht 2mal machen müssen, und ich nutze Linux auf mehreren Kisten mit verschiedenen Einsatzzwecken.
Für den Alltagsgebrauch ist bereits alles vorhanden - welche Programme genau dabei sind, hängt davon ab, ob die Installation auf KDE (Kubuntu) oder auf Gnome (Ubuntu) setzt. Natürlich kannst du KDE-Programme auch unter Gnome installieren - die benötigten Abhängigkeiten werden dann einfach mitinstalliert.
Folgende Programme nutze ich täglich:
- Pidgin (Multiprotokoll-Instantmessenger)
- XChat (IRC-Client)
- Thunderbird (E-Mail)
- Firefox (Browser)
Als Mediaplayer habe ich sehr lange Zeit Amarok genutzt, bin aber mittlerweile auf MPD und Ario umgestiegen. MPD ist ein Mediaplayerserver und Ario der dazu passende Client. Für meine Bedürfnisse gibt es nicht besseres - aber es gibt sehr viele verschiedene Wiedergabeprogramme für Linux. Im Zweifelsfalle einfach alle installieren und ausprobieren, kostet ja nichts. 

Was es sonst noch zu wissen gibt? Ubuntu hat eine tolle und sehr umfangreiche Dokumentation und ein sehr gutes Wiki, dort findet man zu eigentlich jedem Thema Antworten. Es lohnt sich, da mal ein bisschen zu stöbern. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (14. Oktober 2011)

Würde VLC benutzen. Ist einfach über das Software Center zu beziehen und kann alle Codes nach der Installation und den meisten Windows Leuten sowieso schon bekannt. Als Browser Chromium (ausm Software Center) dann haste auch gleich Flash nach der Installation.


----------



## Bauer87 (14. Oktober 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Erst mal die Frage, was gibt es so für empfehlenswerte Programme die man sich zulegen sollte? Wiedergabe Programme, Brennprogramme, Bildbearbeitung und solche sachen. Aber bitte alles Kostenlose Versionen. (…)
> Was gibt es denn sonst noch so für dinge die man wissen sollte oder brauch für das OS?


Eigentlich ist das einfachste: Streiche Frage Nr.1 und benutze Ubuntu so, wie es kommt. Wenn du z.B. irgendeine Videodatei bekommst, die du nicht öffnen kannst, schlägt Ubuntu automatisch ein Programm vor. Grundsätzlich ist Ubuntu eher wie Android/iOS (auf dem Smartphone) als wie Windows. Sprich: Im Internet nach setup.exe suchen, ist einfach der falsche Ansatz. Der muss aber auch gar nicht sein.

Für Spiele gilt ähnliches: Im Software-Center (das ist ne Art App-Store, wobei das meiste nichts kostet) gibt es schon ne große Auswahl von Tetris bis Quake – aber nicht unbedingt das, von dem du in der aktuellen PCGames liest. Gerade für Spiele lohnt es sich aber, auch mal außerhalb zu gucken. Viele Indy-Spiele erscheinen nämlich für Linux – mit Minecraft gibt es da ja auch nen sehr bekannten Vertreter. Die Chance, dass du Battlefield 3 am Releasetag wirst zocken können, ist aber selbst mit Wine sehr gering.


----------

